# Rimfire's Doelings



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Four Two Spot, Scrambled Ears and ??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How sweet!!!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Your pics are so cute!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

My son owns a doe with a brown knee just like yours. Her name is Brown-knee and her sister is Browning... They were named when we got them.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They Re so cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just love your babies Nancy. :lovey::lovey:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Are so cute. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
Loggystock that's funny, "Brown Knee". Love it!

Still haven't come up with names except Four Two Spot. Scrambled Ears is temp name, both ears aren't folded but theyre kinda scrunchie on the ends.
The former buck Auto Repeater's daughter Shotgun throws one every year with one dark ear that has a white strip. Her daughter What Four was called Auto Ears for awhile.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls Nancy! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Cuties! Happy VDay to all!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whinney ....a girl version of winchester since mom is shotgun. My buck is buckshot so I have a ton of gun names ready


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I really miss the gun theme. We had a Paladin (Have Gun Will Travel) but new owners changed his name. Same with a Newly. (from Gunsmoke)
Now we stuck with Four. The possibilities are endless but most of them sound kinda corny.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Four shots??? Lol dang that's hard for me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Four Shot" YESS!! And maybe One Shot, Two Shot. Thanks!
Sire is RNSH One Four Richie. Mr Rich was his sire. 
The story goes something like my boy's dam was Z 01 & it goes from there & I don't know where the Four came in I think it's a play on words cause he was only a twin.
Tenacross owns his full sister Oreo.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really wonder about names too. I remember hearing of chicken on a chain......where did that name come from lol. But actually the shots do have a catch to it doesn't it. I can be helpful sometimes lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Who could ever forget a name like Chicken on a Chain!?
There was a bull named that.


----------

